
How to choose special characters, revisited - eaguyhn
https://www.datafix.com.au/BASHing/2019-03-24.html
======
renholder
There's graphical tools that will help you select special characters; however,
they're not automated, as you're doing it.

Debian-based: _sudo apt-get install gucharmap_

For Windows: _Windows Button + R -- > charmap --> Enter_

